
Life-changing books: recommendations from 17 leading scientists - nreece
http://www.newscientist.com/channel/opinion/dn13647-lifechanging-books-recommendations-from-17-leading-scientists.html?DCMP=ILC-hmts&nsref=specrt11_head_We%20recommend
======
henning
Gotta love the chemist who chooses an enormous reference book that's about as
dry reading as a dictionary.

------
anupamkapoor
GEB

~~~
yters
I like all the intuitions he picks out, but overall isn't the book incoherent
in its thesis?

~~~
jamesbritt
No.

In fact, the book is an embodiment of it's own thesis.

~~~
yters
Thesis: symbols can think, given a strange loop structure.

I just didn't see that hanging together.

